# Lindsay Lohan - Big Brother statt Knast?



## beachkini (5 Dez. 2011)

​
*Lindsay Lohan will ins Big Brother-Haus ziehen!*

Lindsay Lohan (25) scheint sich derzeit an einem Scheideweg in ihrem Leben zu befinden. Viele sind der Ansicht, tiefer könne das einstige Pop-Sternchen nicht mehr sinken. Nach ihrer Gefängnis-Verurteilung und ihrem Sozialdienst im Leichenschauhaus könnte sie mit diesem dunklen Kapitel ihres Lebens nun abschließen und einen kompletten Neuanfang wagen.

Zahlreiche „Experten“ halten sich seither mit Karrieretipps nicht zurück und empfahlen ihr unter anderem, sich als Prostituierte zu versuchen. Und auch Promis standen LiLo mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. So erklärte sich Courtney Love (37) dazu bereit, ihre persönliche Suchtberaterin zu werden.

Doch nun scheint es, als wolle Lindsay ihre nächsten Schritte doch ganz alleine in die Hand nehmen. Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, überlege sie, in das *englische Promi-Big Brother-Haus einzuziehen*. Produzenten der Sendung seien, laut Sunday Mirror, sogar schon nach L.A. geflogen, um sich mit der Blondine zu treffen. Alles hänge jetzt von ihrem zuständigen Gericht ab, was zunächst einmal darüber entscheiden müsse, ob sie überhaupt das Land verlassen dürfe. Eine Quelle berichtete der Zeitung: „Wir hoffen, dass das Gericht in diesem Fall eine Ausnahme macht. Es gibt schließlich wenige Orte, die mehr kontrolliert werden, als das Big Brother-Haus“. 

(promiflash)


----------



## Q (5 Dez. 2011)

wo ist der Unterschied?  :thx:


----------



## Little_Lady (5 Dez. 2011)

Würd ick nich machen da wird Sie nur gemobbt.


----------



## Franky70 (5 Dez. 2011)

Oh Mann, warum kann sich nicht der Boden öffnen und sie einfach verschlucken?!


----------



## comatron (5 Dez. 2011)

Weder Knast noch BB - einfach einstampfen !


----------



## Yetibaby (29 Sep. 2013)

also ik finde sie hat das gewisse etwas also nicht einstampfen zu mir schicken jamjam


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

She keeps sliding lower and lower.


----------

